# Freshwater Stingray



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

One came available from my distributer and i decided to get one. Here are some tank info on them.

Absolutly no Salt at all
Has to have Sand Substrate
Must have great quality water
temp of about 80-82
Seems to Love Ghost Shrimp and Feeder goldfish

I had mine housed with a Dragonfish and a 12" Clown Knife in a 75gal. All seemed to do fine.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i hope to someday own a stingray...


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

i have a teacup. mine LOVES to eat bloodworms right out of my hand. Have you gotten yours to eat frozen foods yet? My stingray also enjoys frozen bloodworms, and Cichlid Chow (a little strange. lol)


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> i have a teacup. mine LOVES to eat bloodworms right out of my hand. Have you gotten yours to eat frozen foods yet? My stingray also enjoys frozen bloodworms, and Cichlid Chow (a little strange. lol)



this is the same one i had, i would say he had a diameter of about 8inchs. I never tried frozen foods, i just like to see him burrowed under the sand, them pop out and snag a goldfish or ghost shrimp.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I would stray away from feeder goldfish. I've spent the last month researching and prepping my 125, so this suggestion is not from my experience, but from books and other ray keepers.

10% of ray keepers feed their rays feeders, only every now and again and after they've been quarantined.

Frozen foods are an excellent choice, shrimp and fish are good sources of vitamins too.

"teacup" is a term referred to any ray pup with a diameter of less than 5", however, teacup is a common name used for the P. Reticulata because most pet stores receive these rays when they're pups.

The ray in Scuba's sig is a P. Motoro.


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

well, like i said, i didnt know alot abotu them. When i ordered it, i ordered a large teacup. He looked almost liek the sig pic but he was a different color. He was a light brown with dark brown spots.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

sorry if i was curt, just trying to help. rays are delicate, so optimal water quality is a must at all times. Feeder goldfish are famous for diseases, especially anchorworms. anchorworms are the rays worst enemy. also, inspect your ray for lice. harder to see on darker rays, but very common parasite. I'll check one of my books and post later on specifics of the lice. or if you have access, "barrons freshwater stingray guide".

Here you go, this is Franks site, he's in the netherlands. Find the species tab on the left, and then the species selection is numbered at the top to pinpoint the exact species. (IMO, the best reference i've seen from someone with first hand exp)

Do you ship fishes?

I might as well give you the rest of my ray references:
Rays this site was converted from chinese? some of the text seems like it's in broken english (the last time I scanned the site)
Basic knowledge -kingsoftheaquarium.com 
reproduction 
STINGRAY INJURIES, ENVENOMATION, AND MEDICAL MANAGEMENT
upspiral search: fw stingrays


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

yes in my avater it's a motoro, but my ray is a P. Raticulata. i dont own the fihs in my avater.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

not my avater, my blog.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Russian, you can easily just raise your own livefood and avoid problemos...


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> sorry if i was curt, just trying to help. rays are delicate, so optimal water quality is a must at all times. Feeder goldfish are famous for diseases, especially anchorworms. anchorworms are the rays worst enemy. also, inspect your ray for lice. harder to see on darker rays, but very common parasite. I'll check one of my books and post later on specifics of the lice. or if you have access, "barrons freshwater stingray guide".
> 
> Here you go, this is Franks site, he's in the netherlands. Find the species tab on the left, and then the species selection is numbered at the top to pinpoint the exact species. (IMO, the best reference i've seen from someone with first hand exp)
> 
> ...


you were not being a curt at all, i may have just worded that wrong. lol. I appreciate the info you gave on the rays. Like i said, it was the first time i had ever heard of a Freshwater stingray and i couldnt find alot of info on them through my dist.

At this current moment i do not have a wait to ship the fish with pure oxygen, but i am working on that and i am currently working on a website for my store so that people can order stuff through me. I can get just about ANY reptile, bird, fish, you name it. Poisonious snakes i cannot do because i do not have a permit, and the person i sell it to, must have a permit also.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

for the life of me, i can't find that first aid spreadsheet... i've printed a copy, so if i need be, i can fax it to you


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If any of you read TFH magazine, there is a big article this month ( first half of a two-parter ) on freshwater rays in aquaria, which includes breeding.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> If any of you read TFH magazine, there is a big article this month ( first half of a two-parter ) on freshwater rays in aquaria, which includes breeding.


thanks! i'm on it


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

got the mag yesterday, read the article today, can't wait for part 2

i haven't seen this mag in a long time. they've done very nice things. me likey


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, I agree. I love the new direction TFH has been going, and so much that I finally subscribed to it last year. Any of you who gave it a look a few years ago and thought it was crap should give it another chance.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

what is tfh?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Tropical Fish Hobbyist magazine.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

If you're a member of aquaticpredators.com, they've got a subscribers special. I'm not recruiting, just wanted to pass along the good fortune. I'm subscribing for sure.

http://aquaticpredators.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=19&t=17097


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

What would you say the minimum size rectangular tank is for a freshwater teacup stingray?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

SouthernJustice said:


> What would you say the minimum size rectangular tank is for a freshwater teacup stingray?


24" of bottom, min 4' long.

mature teacup diameter would be approx. 12-14", factor in tail at 8-12".


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

maybe a stupid question but i don't guess there are any dwarf fw rays are there?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

The "teacup" (Potamotrygon reticulatata) would be the smallest, maturing at a disc diameter of 12inches or so. LFS's call the retic the teacup because it's a ray that normally show up in their shops with a disc diameter of under 5inches. The term teacup is commonly associated with the retic, but is actually a reference to any ray pup with a disc. diam. of under 5 inches.

The Potamotrygon histrix supposedly reaches the same max size. 30cm/12inches.

Here's a couple of links: Rays and Franks. Click the species tabs.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm just commenting on the whole F/w stingray. I have been reading about them and i def want to get one someday. But I was reading and found out that the smallest teacup will still get a diameter of at least 12 inches and that you should get a tank of at least 100 Gallons. What do you guys think about this? Do you think they would do fine in a 75 gal tank? Also what do you guys prefer...bare bottom, or substrate?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

a fw teacup stingray (P. Reticulata) will need a tank of at least 100 gallons when full grown. i prefer to use a sand substarate, but many keepers use bare bottom tanks as well.


----------

